# Mosaic "stained glass" window!



## cc-rider

I saw the coolest window today.... it was made to resemble a stained glass window, but done with glass pieces, mosiacs I guess, mortared. It was in an old, beat up window frame. They are offering the classes on how to do it, but it's $115 and I just can't afford that. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how it might have been done? I "googled" and read all I could. Seems that most people use a glue to hold down the pieces onto the original glass, and then used sanded grout to grout between them. Seems too easy. I should have looked closer at the ones on display in the store to see if there was glass on the back. Makes sense...how else would it stay together? I can't go back to town....too far away.....so I can't check it out again. 

Has anyone done anything like this? Where would you find the glass? A lot of their display windows had clear or wavy glass for the background. Could that just be broken up window glass?


----------



## mustangsally17

Another awesome idea to add to the collection spinning around in my head. I have seen small sheets of colored glass at Hobby Lobby but Im sure you can get it at on-line also.


----------



## mirigraber

I did conventional stained glass for several years. I enjoyed it as a craft but the supplies were very expensive. I will make an occasional piece now and then for gifts or my own use. Didn't pay for me to make and sell.

I'm pretty sure you're right about using adhesive and grouting and I can't see how a class like that could be worth $115 especially since the skills to do mosaic are no more complicated than learning to tile. You can buy mosaic tile on ebay or etsy ( http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_type=supplies&search_query=mosaic+tiles ). If you decide you like it there are mosaic cutters available - probably for a lot less than the class - which I'm sure would save you money over the long haul. Or just cut the mosaics and sell them as supplies on etsy or ebay!

I thought about trying something similar. I like the votives people make and thought that thrift store glassware would probably work. I saw a stand at a craft show a couple years ago which made very good use of mosaic glass. The woman had made garden stones (stepping stones) out of cement and put in the glass before it set. She was talented and was doing well with them.

I think making mosaics would be fun and a lot less labor intensive than regular stained glass. Sounds like a good winter holiday!


----------



## mirigraber

I realized that I just assumed that the window design was made out of mosaic squares. If the shapes are random they could just be broken glass because I have heard of people doing that though would think it would be better to just cut the glass (unless you're going for a special shattered sort of look). Cutting glass is not hard to do at all with straight cuts because you are basically scoring and breaking which requires 2 tools. You could probably learn to do it from youtube videos. If you want to do curved shapes you will need to practice a little but I still don't think you'd need the class. Conventional stained glass classes cover soldering which is more of a skill set though even that is probably something you could (mostly) learn from someone who solders electronics - in retrospect!. Also you need to be exact with regular stained glass because you don't have any wiggle room. With grout you would so it is going to be easier and I don't think you would need a grinder either. As far as design goes you could probably do almost anything with that technique. There are lots of great stained glass window pattern books or you can copy an older window by tracing. Good luck with it!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

It's about as easy to do as laying tile  and that's easy.

Decide on a design, or at least an idea.
Get yourself a piece of window glass the size you want the finished piece to be *there is another way to do this...will address later on
Get pieces of stained glass, glass blobs, whatever you want to use. Broken pieces of stained glass...OR you can cut specific shapes to fit areas
Arrange them in the design you want on the glass. Leaving 1/8 to 1/4" between pieces 
(doing this on a light table, or putting the glass on stilts so you can shine light under it to see how it's looking will help)
Glue each piece down to the glass using clear silicon caulk or glue (the silicon caulk is in the bathroom plumbing section of the hardware store)
Get your mortar ready and just smush it in all over. 
Using a large sponge, wipe off the excess from the glass parts.
Let it set up for the time your mortar/cement suggests.
Wipe of the haze with a cloth.

Insert in frame if you did this on a straight piece of glass without the frame

Insert really HEFTY hangers and hang it somehwere to admire 

* this CAN be done on heavy plastic which is then peeled off. Fireplace screens, etc, can be made this way...the mortar/cement is what holds it togther. You don't glue down the glass pieces in this case - just lay in place and go more slowly with the cement.

ETA: start small. You can test out the process on an old picture frame/glass. And yes, the sanded grout will hold the pieces in place just like holding a swimming pool tile in place


----------



## mirigraber

I like Wisconsin Ann's idea about the light. I would definitely try that. The best thing about colored glass is the way it filters light so it would be nice to get that effect as you work.


----------



## cc-rider

Thanks for all the suggestions. No, the "mosaic" pieces weren't squares, although I believe they might have started as 1/2" to 1" strips and then were broken into smaller pieces that were roughly squared. I've done some stained glass work before, but never really cut the glass (I bought a "tiffany" style lamp that already had the pieces cut). I've also done TONS of ceramic tile work....so it doesn't seem too intimidating.

The coolest part of the ones on display were that they were old, paint-peeling'd windows. Just looked really cool. I know that our local big box lumber yard sells new 6-panel, wood framed windows for about $20. I could paint and distress that. 

If you have any suggestions of a rural scene suitable for this type of project, I'd love to see it! I'm not really into the victorian stuff, or the modernistic graphics, etc.

The $115 for the class included 4, 2-hour work sessions and all supplies, I believe. Like you said, though, I can probably buy the stuff a lot cheaper. I'll check eBay and etsy out now.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Since you're doing a mosaic type thing, broken glass is PERFECT for you. With this type of project, large pieces tend to make it less stable...the smaller pieces give you more cement/grout to hold things together.

If you print out your design to the final size, you lay it under the glass and then it's like "paint by number"  (I always liked paint by number, myself  )

places to find glass....stained glass supply place...ask for broken pieces, scrap. That's usually at LEAST 1/2 price of the big pieces. 
craft stores like Michaels...although those tend towards pricey
etsy is one. and ebay...both good if you can't go shopping somewhere.
Your local thrift store. Quite often you can find colored glass dishes..reds, blues and greens seem to be popular..and the amber color is usually around (makes a great subtle sun ray). Even the rounded pieces from a glass/cup can be used since you're gluing them in place..and could give a piece a nice 3D effect.

eta: just remembered...many people have sets or partial sets of depression glass that they don't use, or pieces are broken, etc. It's VERY hard to sell, and often goes for just a few bucks for a set unless it's one of the special types. Lovely greens are easy to find...nice wavy or embossed pieces would look lovely as pastures or distant hillsides.


----------



## cc-rider

I can see a run to Salvation Army in my future.


----------



## cc-rider

I found a link that shows a picture like what I'm talking about.....and look at the price!?!?! Maybe the $115 for the class and all supplies IS a good deal. Although now, with the help of my HT friends, I think I can make it myself without the class.

http://janesmosaics.com/catalog1.7.html


----------



## mirigraber

The windows are lovely. Getting the supplies would certainly offset the cost of the class. And I'm sure that it would be fun. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

great looking windows.  the "leaded" look is obtained by using a consistent narrow spacing between pieces. Then use black grout. 

If you can lay tile, and have a design in mind...you can do this. The supplies will be your expensive bit. But for your first attempt, I suggest something small like a picture frame. Test the waters  Although taking a class gives you access to the input from the teacher who has done this before and can give you quick answers to problems.


----------



## Nomad

I could never afford whole sheets of glass because of so many colors needed, but I was able to find someone on Ebay selling glass pieces that they had left over. I got two big boxes of pieces for less that what two sheets would have been. Some of the pieces were as big as maybe 6' x 10" and none were so small they couldn't be used. It's been a good while since I bought them, but there might still be people selling that way.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

I looked on eBay and ETSY and found some decent packages....most of them very small pieces, but that would work. That's going to have to go on the back burner now for awhile, I think. My tax bills came in today. Grump. I guess they figure TisaWee is 40% built now, so my previously $100/yr tax bill went WAAAAAY up. In addition to the house in town going up because of the recent levy. I need to get this place sold! 

Oh....but back to topic.... 

I read in another thread somewhere that someone bought old dishes and broke them up to use. How do you think you could break them consistently and not just have sharp shards? I went to the junkyard once and picked up broken automobile glass for a class project in high school.....it was cool because it broke into consistently-sized little cubes. Made great building blocks for castle sculptures.


----------



## Nomad

If you can find some dishes made of safety glass you would have the pieces you want. Not much help am I? I could send you a box of glass since I'm not using it. I would just have to locate it, but it's here someplace. Let me know.

Nomad


----------



## Guest

If you need ideas try sifting through the stencil section of a craft store. These are a great help for design problems and they already have the grout lines built in.


----------



## Gourdboy

Yes I made a couple of those glass castles in school and still have them around!


----------



## cc-rider

Hmmmmm....I wonder if you could just take BUNCHES of those, and mortar them onto another piece of glass. I wonder what that would look like? Maybe they are too small, though. Weren't they about 1/4" square?


----------

